# bloody discharge



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

is birth not far away when they have a bloody discharge, shes been spotting all day now.

sharon


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

May be a show us ladies quite often get them before birth. If concered phone your vet they can give you some advice. I wouldnt be surprised if labour is not far off.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hope things are going well Sharon - sounds like kittens are due very soon. If worried, then phone vetty.


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for the replies

poppy is doing fine no signs of labour just the spotting, she is still eating and sleeping loads, she is finding places to nest though, i have had to move her from the draws under my bed that she has worked out how to open, i have had to tape them closed. :blink:

excited and nervous all at the same time......


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww bless i bet you are excited, keep us posted, fingers crossed all goes well,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*any news yet Sharon *


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

no nothing 

she is still spotting , not eaten much today but apart from that shes still herself.

if i have my maths right shes still 5 days away from her due day

but you never know


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

* it sounds like she might be early so fingers crossed all is well  *


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

here is a pic of her chilling on the fish tank


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*hahahahahahahaha she looks very chilled out bless her *


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi shaz,she looks knackered but chilled bless,hope she has a good,clean safe delivery of healthy littluns for you,good luck


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

there is still blood coming out when she sits, but other then that nothing much is happening, should i be worried about the blood ?

sharon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shaz3271 said:


> there is still blood coming out when she sits, but other then that nothing much is happening, should i be worried about the blood ?
> 
> sharon


i will go ask one of the breeders for you,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Right without a doubt she should not be losing blood on day 58. You need to whip her off to the vets right away! It may be something and nothing or she may need a caesarian or to be kept in. Dont want to alarm you but there should not be blood at this stage. 

Get her into the vets to be checked, if anything at all there should only be a bit of discharge. You dont want to be seeing anything until at least day 62/63.

Hope this helps and please do let us know how you go on. Everything crossed for your girl at this end xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree - it is very early for her to be having symptoms like this and I wouldn't want to risk waiting any longer.

I am sure the vet will see you as an emergency.

Keep us posted and let us know how you get on

Lou
X


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

shaz3271 said:


> there is still blood coming out when she sits, but other then that nothing much is happening, should i be worried about the blood ?
> 
> sharon


yes you should be worried. please get her to the vets! hope she's alright and try not to panic. all the best and let us know how you get on x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*fingers crossed for you Sharon i hope she and the babies are ok  let us know what your vets say x((hugs))x*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Hope everythings ok hun xxx definitely needing a vets visit as everyones said xx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

o dear - didn't realise it was only Day 58  Sorry to read that you are seeing spotting at this early stage. Hope its going to be ok ... sending good wishes.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thinking of you Sharon....hope alls well*


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

just came on and read these i can take her to the vets in the morning all been well, i hope shes ok:crying:

from what i know mating took place on or around the 13th september .

worried now bless her


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

i would sweetie xx

let us know how you get one xxx


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

well she went into labour just as we were going up to bed she was chasing me and meowing loudly so i said come on then and took her to her birthing box she got inside for a few mins then decided she didnt like that one and went over to an old litter box that i had put paper and towles in.

she started pushing around 12-15 this morning, 12-45 the first kitten was born lifeless and still born, i did my very best to help it but nothing, i am so upset 

an hour later the second baby came squeeling into the world was wonderful to hear the little cries, poppy cleaned baby up wonderfully and cut the cord herself , i sat with her till about 3-30 and decided that she had finished she had settled down with baby so i went to sleep i was shatterd.

i woke about 7 this moring and had a look in the box and to my suprise she had had another one , that baby looks fit and well too :biggrin:.

so there you go.. just got a few questions now.
when i got up to come down stairs she followed me crying , think she wanted me to go back up and stay with her, but thats not practical 24/7, so i had to shut her in with her litter box and food etc, she cried for around 5 mins then went quiet. is this normal?

i am going to weigh the babies soon then again tomorrow , should they have put weight on in a day if poppy is feeding them well enough?

when do i take them to be checked over by the vet?

think thats all for now i will post pictures when i can, sorry for the waffle just so excited bless them :biggrin:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What great news, though sorry about the first little one. It's great she came to tell you! COngratulations.:biggrin:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry about the first the one, but glad two are ok, keep an eye on her, make sure babies are feeding, congratulations, and please keep us updated and pictures when you have time,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Congratulations to you and momma cat. Sorry about the one she lost, that could have been the reason for the spotting. Sounds like she is doing ok with the two bubbas, no need to take them to the vet if they appear to be feeding ok, keep an eye on the weights and that they are rising steadily day to day, and well done to you both


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

pictures arnt that great didnt want to disturb them to much

one had a poo so please forgive that lol


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

If she's following you about she could just be a bit shell shocked and want your company hun xx just keep an eye anyway xx

it is not uncommon for a kitten to lose weight in the first day so if they do don't fret too much - remember they were being fed constantly in mummys tummy but when they come out they are getting fed every couple of hours x

weigh kittens same time everyday and mark it up each day - it's good to keep records as then you know have it for future reference xx anything from 10grams a day upwards is good xx if they stay the same weight in 24 hours you'll know theyre either not feeding enough or just need a bit of a top up xx

and keep mum eating, they get extremely hungry as they're wanting to produce milk for babies xx

congratulations hunny and to your girl and you know where we are if you need any help  xx


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

thank you all very much, its great to know your here for support, and thank you for the kind words, and advice.

and your not kidding about mum been hungry she was eating earlier and babies cried she growled ran over to them looked at them then back at her food then back at them then her food, you could almost read her mind rofl
needless to say food won then babies :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww little tiny babies, they are so cute, thank you for the pictures,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad to read all seems to be well thus far Shaz,sorry about the 1st,won't be long til the others are taking over i'm sure..well done to you and mumPics are lovely to see,thanks for sharing


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful kittens! Arrrrrrhhhhhhhhh! :001_cool:


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Loving the piccies, thank you for sharing them


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwwwww congratulations! so sorry about the 1st one but the other 2 look great!

Thank you for sharing the pics what a clever mummy she is! xx


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

looks like i have a boy and a girl the white been a girl and the black a boy, there to cute cant stop looking at them :smile5::001_wub:


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I lurve the high white girl, that is the colour I am trying to achieve in my Persians


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Shaz - congratulations to you and Poppy - so pleased that she had two lovely babies. 

I am sorry to read about the first-born kitten who did not survive, I think that may be the explanation for the spotting you noticed some days ago. 

However, you now have some nice kittens and your lovely queen is doing well also. Am very very pleased for you.


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

i really dont know whats going on but she had another one about an hour ago .stillborn ,she cleaned it up and was cuddling it when i found it, it was the spitting image of poppy, im heart broken.

i dont know, there was no sign of this, poppy has been so happy and eating well and lots of happy purrs .

i dont know why this has happened i did everything i could for her , i just feel like its my fault some how and let them down..


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

shaz3271 said:


> i really dont know whats going on but she had another one about an hour ago .stillborn ,she cleaned it up and was cuddling it when i found it, it was the spitting image of poppy, im heart broken.
> 
> i dont know, there was no sign of this, poppy has been so happy and eating well and lots of happy purrs .
> 
> i dont know why this has happened i did everything i could for her , i just feel like its my fault some how and let them down..


Aw hun xx

you havent let her down, it's not your fault hunny, these things can happen and if she's showing no signs it's not as if you can tell xx

please don't blame yourself hun xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

no it isnt your fault, these things happen , you didnt know,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, what a shame. It's not your fault at all. It happens all the time, sadly most of the time we never know the reason. My girl had a stillborn after 5 live babies, then another healthy baby after that one. There's nothing you can do. 
Enjoy the 2 lovely ones you have and Congratulations*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww bless ya xx I agree with everyone it is NOT your fault & unfortunately these things happen hun xx Not that, that will make you feel better I know, but she has 2 beautiful bubs that will be causing havoc before you know it!!


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

sad news again the white kitten passed away last night, i really dont understand it

poppy is so clingy to me she wont stay with the last kitten, i dont even know if she is feeding it at all, all i know is that he is noisy, sometimes she will go to it sometime she wont.


what do i do please help?? how do i tell if she has milk?


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Very gently squeeze the nipple to see if a little bead of milk appears.
Try staying with her, keep the room warm and drape a towel over her box so she feels safe and dark. Keep soothing her and latching the baby on to the nipple.
Does she feel 'empty' now? Does she sound distressed or uncomfortable? 
If there is no sign of any milk, you could phone your vet and ask about milk replacement formula and hand feeding?


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

O dear, Shaz, I am sorry to read that you have had these disappointments with this litter. I know one can feel very depressed when this happens but it really isn't your fault. As others have said, sometimes things like this can happen without any outward sign or warning. 

I do hope your little queen is giving milk now. If not, please consult your vet.

Wishing you well with the queen and her little son - hope you will have some joy with them.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh no Shaz i'm so sorry. Have you checked their mouths for cleft palate ? If he's being noisy, it means he's hungry or cold or both. You could get some special kitten milk from your vets and help feed him, I find a syringe works better than the bottles though. I think maybe get both mam & baby checked by your vet just to make sure all is well.*


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

we took her to the vets to be on the safe side, she said that poppy has milk and baby is attatching well, she thinks poppy is insecure and dosnt know whats going on thats why she is very clingy to me. she suggested that i stay with her as much as i can keep an eye on babies weight and hope he makes it.

she also said poppy was in great health but to me shes hot and her breathing is fast but im not a vet.

as to 3 not making it she said that happens sometimes and i shouldnt beat myself up about it. 

so fingers crossed for mum and baby and i will do my very best for them both, x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oops, posted at the same time as you
Great that you got her checked Sometimes they do breath a bit fast or pant, 1 of mine did, it was because she was too hot, only problem is you have to keep the kittens warm It's a catch 22. Anja did move to a cool place every so often though.*


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

The panting could mean she is warm [are you using a heatpad? If you are, move it to the side rather than directly under her] or just that she is feeling anxious and stressed.

Keep a cover over her bed, lots of Queens get very stressed after delivery even if everything goes well. You can give her a couple of drops of bach flowers rescue remedy [holland and barrats or Boots] that might help, and just being close to her and keeping everything else very quiet will help her a lot, and give her some extra security.
Keep latching the baby on if he seems very sleepy, or you notice he hasn't done it himself for a little while, while he is so tiny he needs to feed often as he can't take too much at a time, and it will be colostrum at first which is so very good for him.

Good luck .


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw hunny  I'm so sorry to hear that xx I can't believe how much bad luck is going round at the moment, it makes it so scary for others aswell xx

The breathing is a normal thing hun, my girls do it too - it's being hot and obviously feeding kittens xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear you lost another bub xx

I am glad mum has been checked over & have everything crossed for you & little one. 

You are doing everything you can & it's just such bad luck this has happened. Try to keep your chin up & think positive!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how sad, i hope the one baby you have left, makes it, fingers crossed, thinking of you, xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

al fingers and toes crossed here! Sorry about the white one.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm really sorry to read about the poor little white baby. There seem to be so many fur babies dying lately - it must be heartbreaking for you all.

When Tabitha (my beautiful tabby moggie) had her five kittens she got quite clingy which wasn't ideal as I work long hours. I did pop home every couple of hours throughout the day though and crawled into the back of wardrobe where she was with her babies. I used to spend ages there talking to her and stroking her. She seemed happier to feed them when I was there with her. She used to purr and purr. I think she just wanted reassurance. She soon got the hang of motherhood and was a brilliant fur Mum but was always happiest when I was around too.

Maybe your little one is a bit overwhelmed and feels safer when you are there?

I really hope the remaining kitten does well.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

So sorry to read about the babies Shaz,but good to know that mum is well and hopefully the remaining baby will continue to grow healthy and strong,and i'm sure he/she will,sometimes the angels need them more than we do


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

So sorry about her other babies,but glad mum is ok and the little one keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

im having to be with them 24 /7 she will not be with him by herself, 
he is sucking but his weight is dropping sadly, and i cant get him to feed from a bottle, weight so far
born 74g next day 64g today 57g

also having trouble getting a heat mat/pad any help knowing where to get one from? hubby out now looking but having no luck .

thanks for you help

sharon


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, Sharon, bless him He should'nt be dropping weight like that. 
Get a hot water bottle hun and wrap it in a thick towel.
I found the bottle very difficult. Get a baby syringe from your chemist otr the vets, it's much easier to feed them. You can put tiny amount along the side of his cheek and he should swallow it. As he gets bigger he will take to it.*


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

shaz3271 said:


> im having to be with them 24 /7 she will not be with him by herself,
> he is sucking but his weight is dropping sadly, and i cant get him to feed from a bottle, weight so far
> born 74g next day 64g today 57g
> 
> ...


Pets at Home do snugglesafe pads that you can microwave, plug in ones can be found online [ebay have some] or internet shops like Untitled Document


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless, your trying so hard, got my fingers crossed for you,


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

i have bought a heat pad from ebay and will use the hot water bottle till it comes, he is still latching on and sounds as though hes drinking so i cant understand why the weight is dropping, im going to try again with a syringe when i get one tomorrow.
dont know , im sick with worry


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Keeping everything crossed for you Sharon*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww bless you hun x You are doing all you can & my fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

well poppy hates the hot water bottle she went mad trying to rid her bed of the evil thing, because she couldnt she got old of her little boy and decided to move him, so the hot water bottle had to go 

was up every 2 hours through the night making sure little one was attatched and sucking, woke up and weiged him this morning and hes lost another 1g

i have been trying to feed him myself but im not having and luck he wont suck on the bottle, i have a syringe im using but im not having much succsess to be honest, i put a drop in his mouth and it comes out the sides, our out his nose he gets wet through and cries all the way through it, now because im doing that hes stopped suckling from mum and he is crying alot too.

it feels like were just waiting for the inevitable to happen :frown2:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, poor little mite. I wish I was closer to you i'd come and help you. I've become a dab hand at syringe feeding. Do you wrap him in a little towel to feed him ? *


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Aww so sorry it doesn't sound too good.

I've re read through the posts to check but you never actually said, was the kitten checked for cleft palate?

it's just when you say the milk comes out of his nose, that is a sign.
It could also be why mum has been less attentive than normal.

I really do hope this is just a temporary set back and he picks up again, mother nature can be very cruel sometimes

best wishes x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

shaz3271 said:


> well poppy hates the hot water bottle she went mad trying to rid her bed of the evil thing, because she couldnt she got old of her little boy and decided to move him, so the hot water bottle had to go
> 
> was up every 2 hours through the night making sure little one was attatched and sucking, woke up and weiged him this morning and hes lost another 1g
> 
> ...


aw sweetie it's not your fault he's not suckling - the problem is when they get weak they don't attach as well  xx

I am so so sorry to hear things aren't going so well  if i was closer i'd be there in a shot and maybe could try tube feeding like Hazel helped me with Leeny's babies xx I don't know if there's anywhere you can get the tubes from easily where you are, but if there is it's another option  xx

Huge hugs sent - once you've been through it yourself you know how painstaking it truly is  xxxx


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

i had this a couple of weeks ago with one of my fur babies. I found it difficult to feed him through a syringe at first so i wrapped him in a warm towel and held him like a baby then he took to it. Good Luck. Im keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
x


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

It's not at all easy to hand feed a teeny. Wrapping in a warm towel is good, have you got a teat for the end of the syringe? Mikki mothering kit has good 'slow' syringes and tiny teats to put on the end.


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> Aww so sorry it doesn't sound too good.
> 
> I've re read through the posts to check but you never actually said, was the kitten checked for cleft palate?
> 
> ...


how do i know if he has a cleft palate? what does it look like, he is getting weaker now


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I've re read through the posts to check but you never actually said, was the kitten checked for cleft palate?


*I asked about cleft palate before the other kitten died, but Sharon took the kittens to the vet, so I presumed they would of been checked for that.




how do i know if he has a cleft palate? what does it look like, he is getting weaker now

Click to expand...

It's a hole in the roof of the mouth hun, it can range from very large to a tiny hole, either way it affects the kittens feeding and sadly there is nothing that can be done.*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

shaz3271 said:


> how do i know if he has a cleft palate? what does it look like, he is getting weaker now


if you look at the top of his mouth and see a hole in the roof then there's cleft palate hun and this would be reason why you're having problems - if there isn't it may just be he isn't getting enough from mum and you have to keep trying to attach him to a nipple - if he gets some milk from mum it should hopefully strengthen him up enough to carry on xx


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

im going to try and feed him again now, i will have a look and see .
will let you know later, thanks again for all of your help.
it is much appreciated...x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Have you had a good look at the back of his mouth, i had a kitten a few years ago with a cleft palate, i didnt realise and syringe fed him, little did i know i was actually drowning him.

If he has lost so much weight i hate to say it but i think your fighting a loosing battle, if hes still loosing weight i would have him pts, he will be suffering. Its not nice seeing them die right in front of you and even though you try it doesnt seem to help.

Not sure if everyone will agree with me but there is only so much weight they can loose.

sorry youre having such a rough time jen xx


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

i have just had a look and no cleft palate.
hes a noisy so and so he can crawl well, he just crawled under my chin , as soon as mums near he goes quiet and seems happier, i just weighed him while i was there and hes the same as yesterday 57g.

at least hes not lost but he hasnt gained any

i dont know about having him put to sleep i think its still to soon to make that call, if his weight drops anymore then yes you may be right :crying:

still wont feed much from me

ok i need to ask the question to you all....

If he was yours what would you do?

sharon


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

if he was mine...

i'd do what i had to do 2 weeks ago, try every avenue and keep presevering - even if i didn't get any sleep xx

will he latch onto mum? if he will just keep doing it - every hour or half hour or more if needed, just til he starts to show a bit more strength x and even if she's uncomfortable with it you would have to keep at it - i had to and it worked, our boy is over 2 weeks old now and still doing ok xx

if he hasn't dropped weight then something is helping hun xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi sharon, i have been following your thread and athough i am a doggy person and dont really know a lot about cats my instinct would be to give him the chance, if he dosent manage to pull through, you have tried your very best to save him and unfortunately it just wasnt meant to be with the poor little boy


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Little and often is the best way, if you can get just 1ml into him every hr or every couple of hrs it could help him turn the corner.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I really feel for you - it must be heartbreaking to watch the little one struggle.

I must admit I have never syringe fed a kitten - I was soooo lucky and my moggie kittens were all OK. I have syringe fed bunnies though and I know how incredibly difficult that was - I ended up wearing most of it.

I found that wrapping them lightly in a towel helped as did gently massaging under the chin whilst feeding. It seemed to encourage them to swallow.

If he were mine I think I would try to get him to feed from his Mum little and often as he seems more receptive to this than to you trying. I don't know if it would help if you gently squeezed the nipple when he was latched on - in case he is too weak to suck himself? I am sure the experienced breeders will say if that could work - I was just thinking of how I helped my smaller fur children to drink when they were weak - by squeezing the bottle as they couldn't suck. They then swallowed what went into their mouth (probably not explaining this well at all).

Thinking of you all and sending you loads of love and healing from Lumpland.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thinking of you mate, fingers crossed he starts to pick up,


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Sharon

If it was me & I was sure there were no health issues causing the problem I would fight for him & give him a chance. Just little & often & keep trying him on mum.
His weight is a real problem though & you have to prepare yourself for the worst.

In the ideal world though with no problems - you wouldn't need a heat pad or syringes/bottles, mum would take care of everything.

I wish you both the best of luck x


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

The little guy passed away at 1 oclock this morning in my husbands hands, i know 100% that we did everything we could for him in the end he was just to weak,
the litter seemed doomed from the start i have no clue as to why its such a shame, i must have tempted fate buying the little unborn kittens toys and things .
we called him pudsey as he was born on children in need day:crying:
poor poppy is wondering around so lost, when he died she carried him off behind the tv, bless her .
she will be booked in next week for her spaying.

thank you all so much, i am devastated we wont have a little kitten in our home now.xx


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

oh dear - i was really hoping that this would have a happy ending. I had this a couple of weeks ago and lost 2 kittens. I know how hard it is at first but try to take comfort in knowing that you did everything you could for little pudsey. 
RIP little fur babies xxxxx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

dear Shaz ... words fail me .. so so sorry to read this tragic news. :crying:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im so sorry about you losing the last baby, i had everything crossed he would make it, my heart goes out to you, R I P little Pudsey, xxxxxxx:sad::crying:


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh Shaz, I am very sorry for your loss :crying:


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Poor little Pudsey. That is so incredibly sad. Poor Poppy too. I hope she will be OK.

I really feel for you. They are so tiny and vulnerable at that age and we are virtually helpless if Nature doesn't work for some reason.

Run free with your siblings little Pudsey.

xxxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

shaz3271 said:


> The little guy passed away at 1 oclock this morning in my husbands hands, i know 100% that we did everything we could for him in the end he was just to weak,
> the litter seemed doomed from the start i have no clue as to why its such a shame, i must have tempted fate buying the little unborn kittens toys and things .
> we called him pudsey as he was born on children in need day:crying:
> poor poppy is wondering around so lost, when he died she carried him off behind the tv, bless her .
> ...


big hugs to you hun xx - it's awful that you learnt just what bad things can happen and we have to go through sometimes, especially when you did everything you could aswell  xx

Heaven needed some more angels hun, just know they're in a good place xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh no Sharon. I'm so so sorry. Poor wee man. 

Run free Pudsey over The Rainbow Bridge. R.I.P*


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Really sorry for your loss


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Iam really sorry to hear this, sometimes its just not meant to be. You did everything you could.
(((huggs))) jen x


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

so sorry to hear you lost your little ones xxxx


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

thank you for all your help and kind words, im still very upset with the whole thing, but poppy is doing well now she has settled and shes being spoilt rotten, she is booked in on tuesday to be spayed ,i wish i had done it earlier so this never happened :crying:

thank you again 

sharon and poppy xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

shaz3271 said:


> thank you for all your help and kind words, im still very upset with the whole thing, but poppy is doing well now she has settled and shes being spoilt rotten, she is booked in on tuesday to be spayed ,i wish i had done it earlier so this never happened :crying:
> 
> thank you again
> 
> sharon and poppy xx


Aw bless ya  Big hugs from me again hun xx

perhaps a little good can come from your experience though - it may show people the hardship they can go through if they don't spay their babies - especially to people who do just want a litter before they spay them xx

However it is certainly not fair that you had to go through what you have hun and my thoughts are with you, with going through it myself recently as have alot of others on here, we know how you feel hunny  xxx


----------



## shaz3271 (Oct 7, 2008)

hello everyone

just thought i would give you an update, poppy is doing fine now, shes stopped calling for her babies and has settled down back to her old self again ,

she is at the vets and has had her spaying done, and all went well so thats a worry over, got to go collect her after 5 , she will come home to some tlc.

sharon


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Glad to hear she is recovering well. It must have been such an awful time for you but at least your littler girl is getting back to normal

Lou
X


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

shaz3271 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> just thought i would give you an update, poppy is doing fine now, shes stopped calling for her babies and has settled down back to her old self again ,
> 
> ...


Aw thats good news hunny xx i'm so glad to hear it  xx


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

so sorry for you loss, Iv been there recently and really feel for you...glad poppy is doing well tho xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

shaz3271 said:


> thank you for all your help and kind words, im still very upset with the whole thing, but poppy is doing well now she has settled and shes being spoilt rotten, she is booked in on tuesday to be spayed ,i wish i had done it earlier so this never happened :crying:
> 
> thank you again
> 
> sharon and poppy xx


Hi Sharon. I am so sorry for your loss. I have been there so many times this year and it is gutting. Glad your momma cat is ok and I know you'll be giving her loads of snuggles. Keep your chin up lass, this happens to all of us at some time or other


----------

